# If given lots of money for your haunt



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I was thinking, if everyone was given as much money that they needed for their haunt, and could do anything that they wanted; what would you do?


I think if I had as much money that I needed for my haunt I would make large size animatronic monsters to be placed in my front yard. I would use this to bring in all the kids for Halloween. Then I would make a Halloween ride that kids can get into and have it drive them around my yard til it gets to my front door. That is where I would give out the bags o candy. And I mean bags o candy. Then they would hop back onto the ride and it would take them to the front of the yard. I would also hire people to scare the kids as they were on the ride.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Build one big ass castle on a hill all by its lonesome and decorate it halloween.If not on a hill then with a moat. With everything imagineable in it and out. With some of the scariest movie props i could find..leaving some things for me to make still. you can never have too much. let the kids come for a scare for a few nights.... then have a huge party for my adult friends and friends of friends. When that party ends who knows!!!!


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

I would buy the two lots on either side of my house.....no, forget that. I'd buy the whole block, knock down the other houses, and have my own haunted trail and hayride. The trail/hayride would end at my porch, where I could hand out treat bags and hot chocolate to anyone who stopped by.


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

I'd build, of course, a house like The Munsters. That we would actually live in! And of course thier would have to be the cars. And I'd have a dragon that they could ride around the outside of the house. A cemetary with hands popping out of the ground in the back. With bats and ghosts flying everywhere. And scarecrows, and witches with cauldrons, and grim reapers & phantoms. A huge blood fountain in the front yard. And of course a Demon under the stairs! Oh, I could go on for quite a while DT! LOL :>


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

DFBL I love it
A permanent structure for display, haunt and museum of halloween and horror


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

i would build a 1 floor house in my side yard......haunted house! and i would get me a bucky......

then Id buy an air compressor and make some animatronics that dont run on an oscillating fan


----------



## Gloomy_Gus (Jul 11, 2006)

I love the castle idea. I would buy a plot of land, build a castle and invite all of the FFNW haunters to come in and help set it up. Outside would be a walk-through vortex (I am dying to build one of these). The entire building would be dedicated to the art of prop building. There would be a basement workshop where people could come and work on props year-round. The building itself would be built with secret passeges and moving walls.

Whew! Imagine if I had spent some time and put thought into this.


----------



## otherworldly (Jul 25, 2006)

I'd build a munster-type Queen Anne masterpiece too, a glorious gothic confection on top of a hill, minus the Bates Hotel at the bottom....(although....)
I'd want to run it year-round, it would be packed to the rafters with all things spooky. We'd definately make it our own home too.
It's a real dream of mine, sometimes including a brewpub, I visit it frequently in my imagination...I guess it's my happy place!


----------



## Bram Bones (Aug 29, 2005)

If I had all the money, I'd help all the starving children...

Nah, I'd build a replica of a historic cemetery on my property and let it get overgrown. Like the one at Tarrytown (Sleepy Hollow).
I'm sure I'd be run out of town by the neighbors.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I'd buy Disneyland and make it 100% haunted.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I would go pro...no question!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> I would go pro...no question!


I saw your video. If you have to talk kids into walking across a room and they don't want to go because they are afraid, then you are already pro.


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

slightlymad said:


> DFBL I love it
> A permanent structure for display, haunt and museum of halloween and horror


Thanks Slightlymad! :devil: Could ya tell I've been wanting that for a while? LOL :googly: :>


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

DeathTouch said:


> ..... you are already pro.


I agree with you DT! FE is already a pro! :>


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

My Powerball dream is I'd like to buy a huge farm and build a permanent year round haunted hayride, a haunted house and a dark ride which would all be open 365 days a year. If only for me, then fine!


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

I'd construct a large mansion/estate which woudl resemble the Haunted Mansion a bit. It would be livable (not that I'd live there year round) and would be adorned with secret passage ways, graveyards, a large foyer, ball room and more. Every Halloween I would throw a large costume party. I'd have a lot of props throughout the mansion such as moving books, changing pictures, ghosts etc. It would be a blast!


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

it have a huge haunted gothic mansion and learn how to make awsome props and build loads and have it all computer run and have live actors and have a haunted mansion ride in it aswell. hopefully make a little one for the smaller kids so there not going to end up to scared like a couple of kids last year not wanting to walk on the drive lol


----------

